# '72 Mustang Convertible



## TonyRumore (Apr 17, 2012)

You don't see too many of these rolling around these days. Of the collectible Mustangs, the 71-73's never got much traction, so most are all crushed these days....leaving very few nice ones compared to the 64.5 - 70's that are all over the place. 

I still miss my big block 69 fastback that I had in high school though..... 

Tony


----------



## t613 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the memory! My first car was a '72 Grande Coupe. Was a beautiful shade of brown. Drove great until the sub-frame rotted and broke...

Oh well...

She looks beautiful!

Tim


----------



## ancy (Apr 26, 2012)

1973 Mustang Convertible Summer Fun!


----------

